# Funny Engineering Pics - Rev.2



## Wolverine (Jan 4, 2007)

Story from Atlanta :w00t: http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/cob...etcollapse.html

""Spaceship Earth" has crashed to the ground.

Barely three months after the $1 million sculpture was unveiled at Kennesaw State University, it collapsed in the middle of the night ? all 175 tons ? perhaps because of faulty glue.

What was intended as a gift for future generations rested instead as a pile of rubble Wednesday, blue rocks chipped and scattered in front of the Social Sciences building. The engraved phrase "our fragile craft" was visible amid the debris."

The article goes on to say that the artist consulted with an engineer to be sure that the structure was safe. Oops!

And let's not miss the irony of a sculpture dedicated to the environmental movement collapsing under it's own incompetent construction. HA-ha!

BEFORE:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 4, 2007)

AFTER:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

:rotflmao

damn thats where my wife is going back to nursing school at....

I hope her tuition wont be going up to cover the re-construction...


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2007)

good one! :blink:

That guy looks so bummed. Was that PE the same guy that specified the glued in anchors for the ceiling of the big dig tunnels?

:banhim:


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like someone forgot to square their pi or something.  Or cubed in this case.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2007)

> That guy looks so bummed. Was that PE the same guy that specified the glued in anchors for the ceiling of the big dig tunnels?


This guy is probably thinking: "I know I shouldn't have approved the contractor's substitution request to use Elmer's instead of that ASTM D6416 super-duty epoxy we spec'd..."


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

Isn't anyone going to help that poor man stuck under the rubble?

"Have you ever seen such cruelty?"


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2007)

the guy is'nt sad... look closer.

He is stilll finishing the fart that blew down the statue.

:ass: :claps:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

I sure hope the hippie, I mean artist has to rebuild it for free!


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

We're all engineers here, so I know y'all will appreciate some photos of the construction:

http://www.kennesaw.edu/visual_arts/Events...EinoPhotos.html

I wonder what his excuse was? "Well, when I looked over the label at Home Depot, it clearly said it was good for plywood, concrete and stone!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

JR


----------



## grover (Jan 7, 2007)

The plot thickens! Apparently at least one local engineer told him the glue wouldn't work, but the artist didn't believe him and used it anyway.

HMMMMM


----------

